# Martin Logan Fresco i



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this speaker? Here is a link
Looks like they are using a BG Neo 8 mid and a BG Neo 3 tweeter. Said that they are not using the planar transducers in a dipole setup. 

Matt


----------

